# Filetiermesser



## großer Däne (2. Juni 2019)

Hallo 
Wie, oder besser womit schleift ihr eure Filetiermesser? Welche Messerschärfer oder Schleifgeräte könnt ihr emfehlen?

MfG großer Däne


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mir vor Jahren einen Keramik-Schleifstab gekauft, sowas hier in der Art.

Die Dinger sind Top, damit bekommt man das Messer mit drei/viermal wetzen wieder extrem scharf, solange es nicht vorher schon extrem abgestumpft war.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2019)

Ich hab den hier seit 5 Jahren im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden: https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Sharpening-Steel/dp/B00BFD4VF6


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Juni 2019)

Dazu vielleicht zum generellen Unterschied zwischen Stahl und Keramik: Stahl richtet die Kante der Schneide, während Keramik ein wenig Material abträgt und die Schneide dadurch wieder schärft. Je nachdem wie gepflegt oder stumpf dein Messe aktuell ist reicht dann ein Wetzstahl oder musst du ggf. zu Keramik greifen.


----------



## großer Däne (2. Juni 2019)

Ich habe bisher meine Messer mit einem Lenski Schärfset geschliffen, was aber doch sehr zeitaufwendig ist. Würde mann mit den beiden Wätz stählen aus Stahl und Keramik die Messer wieder scharf bekommen ohne sie manuell zu schleifen ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Juni 2019)

Wetzstahl, unter den Wasserstahl halten (frag bitte nicht warum, aber das Ergebnis wird so besser), Schneide in 30 Grad agesetzt, Schneide zum Körper schauend, und  nach vorne abziehen. Ich schleife immer nur eine Seite. Das nächste mal dann  eben die andere ...


----------



## Andal (2. Juni 2019)

Schärfen mit Wassersteinen und zu Hause abziehen mit dem Dickoron Wetzstahl. Auswärts mit den Rapid Steel.


----------



## Nemo (2. Juni 2019)

Ich verwende normalerweise einen Wetzstahl. Für die ganz harten Fälle habe ich einen 400/1000 Schleifstein.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Juni 2019)

Simple Arbeitsmesser bearbeite ich mit nem Wetzstahl oder Vulkanus -Schärfer. 
Wenn die Messer nach fünf Jahren ablegereif sind, dann isses halt so. 
Die Arbeit mit Lansky oder Wassersteinen nur bei hochwertigen Küchenmessern- ich brauch keine Beschäftigungstherapie


----------



## Piere (3. Juni 2019)

Spyderco Sharpmaker funzt gut. Ist auch für Küchenmesser zu gebrauchen. Kostet allerdings ca. 70 - 80 Euro. Dazu sind evtl. die "feinen" Stäbe als Ergänzung zu empfehlen.


----------



## großer Däne (3. Juni 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2019)

großer Däne schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher meine Messer mit einem Lenski Schärfset geschliffen, was aber doch sehr zeitaufwendig ist. Würde mann mit den beiden Wätz stählen aus Stahl und Keramik die Messer wieder scharf bekommen ohne sie manuell zu schleifen ?



Der von mir verlinkte Victorinox-Stahl ist kein einfacher Wetzstahl, sondern mit einer Diamant-Beschichtung versehen. Hab damit bisher jedes stumpfe Messer wieder scharf bekommen.


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2019)

Ein echter Stahl schärft aber nicht. Er erhält nur die Schnittfähigkeit.


----------



## Denjel (4. Juni 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein echter Stahl schärft aber nicht. Er erhält nur die Schnittfähigkeit.


Genau ein stahl entgratet nur


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (4. Juni 2019)

[


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Schärfen mit Wassersteinen und zu Hause abziehen mit dem Dickoron Wetzstahl. Auswärts mit den Rapid Steel.



Welche Körnung nimmst du wofür?


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2019)

Folgende Steine sind da:

- 500er wenn eine Klinge wirklich runter ist, oder eine Form braucht.
- 800er Formstein - für Wellen- und Sägeschliffe. Eigentlich für gröbere Werkzeuge gedacht
- 1.000er für den groben Schliff
- 3.000er für den Feinschliff
und
- 8.000er zum Polieren, allerdings nicht mehr bei Küchenmessern. Und wenn mir ganz langweilig ist, ziehe ich feine Klingen noch mit dem Streichriemen ab. Das hat dann aber wirklich nichts mehr mit "notwendig" zu tun. 

Als Grundausstattung für die Küche sollte man sich einen Kombistein, inklusive Halterung in 1.000/3.000 zulegen. Mindestens 250 x 80 mm groß. Den gut einwässern und dann idealerweise im Sitzen arbeiten. Man buckelt und verkrampft nicht so leicht und durch die Haltung übertreibt man auch weniger mit dem Anpressdruck.

Wenn du dir Steine anschaffen willst, dann achte nicht nur auf die Körnung, sondern auch auf die Größe und die Bindung des Kornes. Zu groß gibt es nicht und relativ weiche Steine erleichtern auch die Arbeit. Während der Arbeit soll sich mit reichlich Wasser ein feiner "Schlamm" bilden. Ja und gelegentlich sollte man die Steine auch abrichten, damit sie plan bleiben. Das geht am besten mit einem wasserfesten Korundpaipier, welches man auf eine dicke und ausreichend große Glasplatte möglichst eben aufklebt - dann wird der Stein und nicht die Klinge hergerichtet.

Meine Steine sind alle synthetisch. Natursteine sind mir einfach zu teuer, oder zu klein.  Wichtig ist auch, dass man sie gut einweicht. Mindestens eine halbe Stunde, damit sie sich vollständig ansaugen können und bei der Arbeit immer gut nachbenetzen. Und die Arbeit gelassen angehen. Zeit ist mehr wert. als Kraft und Hudelei. Immer die ganze Bahn ausnutzen und nicht auf einem Fleck herumnaggeln. Es ist gar nicht schwer und schnell gelernt - danach will man nichts mehr anderes. 

Wenn die Messer dann richtig schneiden, kriegen sie zwischendurch immer wieder eine kleine Streicheleinheit mit dem Stahl und der heißt DICKORON. Oder einfacher, mit dem RAPID STEEL, grober Abtrag. Der arbeitet auch nicht anders, als ein Stahl, ist aber für Ungeübte viel idiotensicherer und leichter. Sehr wichtig beim Fluggepäck, oder so unterwegs.

Übrigens: Ein Messer, das sich ein Linkshänder herrichtet, wird einem Rechtshänder selten wirklich scharf erscheinen. Das liegt einfach in der Natur, weil man einfach "seinen Drall" hat.

Just my 2 ct...... wenn es wer anderes macht. Kein Thema - Hauptsache die Messer schneiden wieder bestens!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juni 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Folgende Steine sind da:
> 
> - 500er wenn eine Klinge wirklich runter ist, oder eine Form braucht.
> - 800er Formstein - für Wellen- und Sägeschliffe. Eigentlich für gröbere Werkzeuge gedacht
> ...



Danke für die super Erläuterung! Ja, ich will mich mal an das Thema Wasserstein ranwagen.


----------



## Maxthecat (5. Juni 2019)

Moin !
So wie Andal halte ich es auch mit meinen Gebrauchs und Küchenmesser ,Schärfen bzw. Schleifen mit Naturwassersteinen wie 800 Naniwa oder dem Gelben Belgischen Brocken ,wenn die Auffrischung der Schneide / Facette der Klinge mit dem Stahl Dickoron oder 800 Keramikstab nicht mehr zufriedenstellend klappt  . Hatte ja bedingt durch meine Rasiermesser jede Menge Natursteinen aus Japan bis hin zu 60 000 Grit . Das wäre aber total überzogen damit " normale Küchenmesser " zu Polieren . Lederriemen und auch Leder mit Chomoxyd Grün bestrichen . Ein 10 cm x 40 cm x 2 cm Balsabrett auch mit Chomoxyd Grün behandelt konnte man die vorher auf Wassersteinen geschärften Messer bis auf Rasiermesserschärfe fein abziehen .

Wer Interesse an guten Naturwassenstein von Naniwa und Keramischen Steinen hat zum Schärfen seiner Messer findet hier Info's und die passende Steine dazu .
https://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/scharf.html oder auch bei https://www.dictum.com/de/schaerfen-e 
Belgische Brocken gibt es bei : https://www.belgischerbrocken.de/  Da benötigt man nur einen Stein um verschiedene Stufen beim Schärfen zu haben , nur duch das  Verdünnen des entstandenen Schärfschlamms mit ein paar Tropfen Wasser zur nächst feineren Stufe beim Polieren der Schneide  . Steht dort aber alles gut erklärt oder findet bei youtube auch genug Video's dazu .


----------



## großer Däne (5. Juni 2019)

Sehr interessant, ihr scheint alle eure Messer manuell zu schärfen Gibt es keine elektrischen nass Schleifsteine oder ähnliches die zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse erzielen? Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## 63°Nord (5. Juni 2019)

großer Däne schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


Leider nicht, meistens sind die Schleifsteine zu grob( z.B. Sandstein).


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2019)

Doch...... das Tormek 2000 Schärfgerät. Das beste elektrische Maschinchen, dass man kaufen kann. Aber teuer!

Leider haben viele billigere Maschinen den Nachteil, dass sie ggf. den Stahl überhitzen, also weich machen, oder gleich regelrechte Fetzen herausreissen.


----------

